# New Project



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Seems like if you collect tractors one always have many projects to do. A few years ago I bought a 1959 Case 900B that was stuck. I had filled the cylinders with all kinds of penetrants and last summer I got the engine to move. Seemed like it would turn so far one way and lock up again. Well I thought it might have be a stuck valve.

Today I pulled the valve covers off and all valves seemed to be loose. I would turn it one way and then the other way and it seemed to lock up the same place. It turned out that it was a hydraulic lock. With all that fluid on top of the piston it wouldl lock it up when compressed up to the head. We (my brotherand I)would work the valve and work the fluid out. We had it turning over with the starter. Now change the oil, put the exhaust manifold back on and we maybe ready to see if it's ready to fire.

I am curious has anyone had anyluck freeing an engine and being able to get it running with out tearing the engine down. Is there anything I should check before trying to start it. It is a diesel.
Thanks
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i have had mixed results caseman. usually if the engine was stuck there are some rings stuck and oil gets past causing it to smoke. atf in the fuel will usually help this over time as well as overfilling the crankcase. to avoid the hydraulic lock i always pull out the plugs or injectors before trying to turn them over. learnt this the hard way bent a connecting once lesson learned. good luck on the 900


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I have used a combination of MMO (Marvel Mystery Oil) and PB Blaster but some experts I have been around have suggested all types of remedies --- the stuff that seems to work the best overall is this: I use 1/3 automatic transmission oil, 1/3 marvel mystery oil, 1/3 kerosene. Put in first gear, as you walk by just lean against a tire once, then the other. Sounds crazy, never broke a piston in about 15 stuck engines. I use marvel mystery oil alot whenever I am rebuliding an engine but the problem with marvel mystery oil and kerosene is that its too thin. This "formula" seems to work the best. It does take some time to work, but it really seems to get in there and get the rust out. 

BTW, this is with the injectors or plugs pulled. 

Hope this helps.
Andy
arty:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *i have had mixed results caseman. usually if the engine was stuck there are some rings stuck and oil gets past causing it to smoke. atf in the fuel will usually help this over time as well as overfilling the crankcase. to avoid the hydraulic lock i always pull out the plugs or injectors before trying to turn them over. learnt this the hard way bent a connecting once lesson learned. good luck on the 900 *


Bear,
I don't think we were turning it over that fast that it would of been a rod, I will remember that the next time. It looked like a big job to pull te injectors as all the return lines are connected together. When I pulled the injectors out of my 500 I thought I never would get them out, I was surprised that the power cell plugs came loose.

I am making plans to be in your area the 29th of May. I am hoping to get the tractor loaded on the 28th. Will see how tired I will be after all that driving. Are there any exciting places that one should check out while up there. Will email you as time get closer.
caseman-d


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Man what does that tractor have on the roof...a cloaking device!!!! Just kidding I know it is A/C, I don't remember it being hot enough to need that big of a unit!!!

I forgot....my grandfather used to say if you put a quart of atf in with the oil when you changed it or if it needed a quart that it would help if you had a lifter ticking. I wonder if it would do the same thing in your case???? For what it is worth best of luck!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Is that an alien gas pump crusher thingy next to it? Looks cool.


Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Is that an alien gas pump crusher thingy next to it? Looks cool.
> 
> 
> Andy *


I asked the same thing awhile back its a hammer mill. Heres a better picture of it.
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=27524>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

What is it? It is big, and looks heavy.:captain: 

How did you get that off the truck?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Well, I have used a combination of MMO (Marvel Mystery Oil) and PB Blaster but some experts I have been around have suggested all types of remedies --- the stuff that seems to work the best overall is this: I use 1/3 automatic transmission oil, 1/3 marvel mystery oil, 1/3 kerosene. Put in first gear, as you walk by just lean against a tire once, then the other. Sounds crazy, never broke a piston in about 15 stuck engines. I use marvel mystery oil alot whenever I am rebuliding an engine but the problem with marvel mystery oil and kerosene is that its too thin. This "formula" seems to work the best. It does take some time to work, but it really seems to get in there and get the rust out.
> 
> BTW, this is with the injectors or plugs pulled.
> ...


Andy,
I've never tryed marvel mystery oil for trying to unstick a engine, I have heard of people using it as a way to keeping gas from going bad. I was told to mix 2/3 ATF and 1/3 chorchoal fluid. I have this mixter in a Case S so that will be a big test for it. Nice thing about gas engines the plugs are usaully easier to remove than injectors. them case injectors can be toughhhhhhh  
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Man what does that tractor have on the roof...a cloaking device!!!! Just kidding I know it is A/C, I don't remember it being hot enough to need that big of a unit!!!
> 
> I forgot....my grandfather used to say if you put a quart of atf in with the oil when you changed it or if it needed a quart that it would help if you had a lifter ticking. I wonder if it would do the same thing in your case???? For what it is worth best of luck!  *


Stewart,
Man where are you from  Them cabs were hot enough, it didn't have to be hot oustide.   . The unit is sort of a a/c unit. It's what they call a swamp cooler. I don't know much about them but I heard they were better than nothing. If I can figure it out I wouldn't mind trying to get it working so I can stay cool while tractor pulling.   
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Is that an alien gas pump crusher thingy next to it? Looks cool.
> 
> 
> Andy *


Andy,
Yep thats my beer can crusher, I wait till I have a 55gal barrel full and then crush the wholeeeeeee thing   

You may recall my post on the Tractor Barn forum titled Hammer and Engine.
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2766

It amazes me how that attracks the eye sitting nect to the tractor.   
caseman-d:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *What is it? It is big, and looks heavy.:captain:
> 
> How did you get that off the truck? *


Stewart,
Think that was heavy wait till you see the big engine   
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/album?.dir=/7d75
hopefully this will get you there. Enjoy.
caseman-d


:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

What is the big engine out of?
Rodster


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

caseman we'll be here. even got a bed for you won't be 5 star though. i remember we had a "swamp cooler" on the one tractor wasn't much but it took the edge off and dripped cool mud down your neck when you were least expecting it


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I didn't know they made them for tractors. We used to have one in our house in Colorado when I was growing up. They still have one in their new house and it does a good job cooling.eace:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *What is the big engine out of?
> Rodster *


It used to be a power unit for a small town in South Dakota.
caseman-d


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

So what are you going to do with it? Put it in you rnew project if you can't get it running????


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *So what are you going to do with it? Put it in you rnew project if you can't get it running???? *


HMMMMM< thanks for the idea, I wonder if I could pass that off as a farmers modification so I could pull stock class.    
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Good luck keeping fuel in that thing! Does it still run?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Good luck keeping fuel in that thing! Does it still run? *


Stewart, 
No the engine doesn't run   I thought it belonged to the club but was informed ot belonged to a member and he hasn't done anything with it. From what I could find out it ran before bringing it to where it is now.
caseman-d


----------

